
Why language remains the most flexible brain-to-brain interface - MindGods
https://aeon.co/essays/why-language-remains-the-most-flexible-brain-to-brain-interface
======
meowface
What about for communicating visual information? I can visualize imagery and
"animations", but I'm abysmal at graphics and could never adequately translate
it to another medium like paper or image/video editing software. But maybe if
I can transmit it to someone so it's as clear in their mind as it is in mine,
that could greatly increase information density and express things that
otherwise can't be compressed into language; perhaps not even some future
"neural intermediate language", either. A picture is worth a thousand words
and all that.

Being able to transfer it from my brain to a digital medium would also
probably be almost as good. It'd also be amazing if you could do the same with
music; compose and "hear" some music in your "mind's ear", then have it be
rendered as MIDI or full audio. I'm sure we're very far away from things like
that, but if they do happen, I think we'll look back and wonder how we
possibly lived any other way.

------
afpx
If history shows a trend, the speed of communication will continue to increase
exponentially. The _interface_ between two brains may remain language-based,
but it's inevitable that we will "jack in" to get higher speed.

